# دليل الشاب السينجل



## Strident (10 ديسمبر 2012)

فكرت كده اجمع خبراتي كشاب عايش سينجل....واكتبها هنا عشان لو حد ناوي يسافر ولا حاجة...يمكن تفيده الخبرات دي في حاجة....وغير كده...هتبقى كوميدية وكله هيضحك...
وبالمرة تفتولنا وتفيدونا بحاجة...


هم مش في دماغي كلهم لكن الموضوع موجود هيروح فين يعني 
كل ما افتكر حاجة هابقى اكتب...

كل شاب سينجل يا ريت يشارك بخبراته...وكل بنت يا تضحك يا ترزع النصيحة!


اول شوية:

1- اوعى اوعى اوعى تغسل الجينز الاسود مع الشرابات....
الشرابات بتطلع كلها لون واحد (رمادي غامق) ولو ان فيها فايدة انك تلبس اي فردتين على بعض

2- لما تنقل ولا توصل بيت جديد...ما تفتحش الشنطة وتفضيها...خالص...اعمل اللي انا باسميه evolutionary moving...
سيب الشنطة مفتوحة جنب الدولاب...كل ما تعوز حاجة طلعها...بس بدل ما ترجعها الشنطة حطها في مكانها الجديد بقى

3- اعمل حسابك مش هتطبخ اول اسبوع ع الاقل....عندك عشرميت حاجة تعملها لحد ما تستقر....زي الشاطر كده تروح تاكل برة وتشتري حاجات جاهزة....

4- الحياة بدون ميكروويف وانت سينجل مستحيلة...ممكن تستغنى عن السرير او المكتب لكن الميكروويف ابداً...لان الوقت هيبقى اكتر حاجة غالية عندك...وانت مش عايز تقف تطبخ ساعة وكده كده مش هتعرف تطبخ

5- وانت بتفتح can ولا حاجة...وانت بتنزل الحاجة بمعلقة...حاسب تعورك...الغطا يبان تخين بس بيعور فعلاً....(عن تجربة شخصية)....
المهم بقى...لو اتعورت تحطه تحت مية ساقعة مش سخنة....لان صاحبك عملها ودمه ساح في الحوض...او اسهل حاجة اقفلها بمنديل

6- لو زهقت بقى م الاكل التعبان والمعلب وفكرت تطبخ...
نصيحتي ليك اي حاجة اقلي لها بصل الاول...وبعدين حط ملح وشطة وخل و فلفل اسود...
كمان زود بودرة توم واي توابل وبهارات عندك...م الاخر اي حاجة عندك حطها...خصوصاً الفلفل الاسود والشطة...

بعد كده بقى حط اللي انت عايزه مش مهم...لحمة فراخ اي حاجة...كله هيطلع طعم واحد في الاخر...
ممكن كمان بعدها تحط عليه طماطم وحلقات فلفل....اي حاجة انت ومزاجك

هتخلص في ربع ساعة وزي الفل

نصيحة: زود الشطة عشان تغطي على طعم الاكل لانك عمرك ما هاتعرف تطبخه حلو

لو اللي بتطبخه نواشف...عندك بقى الكاتشب والماسترد والمايونيز دول يغطوا على اي اكل وليهم مفعول السحر...

م الاخر...هدفك تطفح وتشبع لانك عمرك ما هتعرف تطبخ زي الحاجّة
من وقت للتاني لازم تروح تاكل في مطعم بره عشان حاسة التذوق عندك متبوظش


7- اسوأ حاجة ممكن تعملها انك تتأخر في الغسيل خصوصاً مع الملابس الداخلية والشرابات...
دايماً دايماً دايماً حط قدامك طقم كده ظاهر....اول ما تستعمل حاجة منه تطلع غيره...مفيش يبقى تروح تغسل زي الشاطر وماتفكرش تأجلها

8- لو هتشوي حاجة يبقى تعمل حسابك عندك مواعين لحد الويكند....لان الشوي بينزل دهون وانت اكيد معندكش وقت تغسلها...وهتسيبها لحد الويكند...


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.
**
 يآ ربنآ دآ إنتم بتتعذبوآ *
فكرة جميلة آهى هتأهلكم على آلأقل فى آلمسآعدة بعدين


 

*.،*​


----------



## Strident (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> **
> يآ ربنآ دآ إنتم بتتعذبوآ *
> فكرة جميلة آهى هتأهلكم على آلأقل فى آلمسآعدة بعدين
> ...



ههههههههههه بالضبطططط


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا حرام 

ما هو العيب برضوا على الحاجة اللى ما علمتك كيف تخدم نفسك


----------



## Desert Rose (11 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههه ياحرام 
بس علشان تحسو بشغل البيت قد ايه هو صعب واصعب من اى شغل بره البيت لانه مش بيخلص


----------



## Strident (11 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههه ياحرام
> بس علشان تحسو بشغل البيت قد ايه هو صعب واصعب من اى شغل بره البيت لانه مش بيخلص



منورة يا انجل...

ماهو فعﻻً على فكرة....هو انا بقيت مؤمن بقسيم شغل البيت بالتساوي بين الزوجين من شوية؟
ماهو بعد ما جربت بنفسي وعرفت قرفه ....عرفت بقى ساعتها ان الستات مظلومة جامد


----------



## Strident (11 ديسمبر 2012)

كمالة النصايح:


9- لو قررت بقى هتطبخ خﻻص....ونويت يعني....اطبخ كتيييير....اطبخ لاربعة مثﻻً....
واقعد 3 - 4 ايام كل من الكورس ده....

هتوفر وقت طبخ وغسيل مواعين.....وكمان لو هي طبخة مقرفة هتزهق منها ومش هتعملها تاني قبل شهر...


10 - احلى حاجة تعملها تجيب الحاجات جاهزة....قوم مبشور جاهز...معجون الطماطم عشان الصلصة...
لو جبت الطماطم زي ما هي وحياتك ما هتعمل صلصة طول حياتك...

11- لو رايح تشتري اكل بقى...اشتري كتيييييير اوي....هو مشوار زبالة اصـﻻً فطالما رايح....بدل ما تشيل 15 كيلو شيل 20.....هتﻻقي انك بتعمل المشوار ده مرتين بس في الشهر....

12- ماتحاولش تستنصح وتشتري حاجة من الاكل الاسيوي عشان هتندم....


----------



## Desert Rose (11 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههه طيب مش قولتلنا بتعمل اي فى التنضيف بتنضف ؟ :fun_lol:


----------



## Strident (11 ديسمبر 2012)

حالياً انا في مكان بييجي ناس ينضفوا فيه مرتين كل اسبوع 

بس في العادي...باكون قافل الشبابيك فمفيش تراب بيخش...وهو الجو اصﻻً مش تراب...

بانضف بس المكتب والاسطح اللي باستعملها.....الارض مش بتحتاج كتير....كل شهر مرة لان باسيب الجزمة ع الباب اصﻻً 


وعلى فكرة...صحيح...الاهمال والكركبة سهلة....لكن اياك والقذارات العضوية (الاكل مثﻻً)...
نصيحة بﻻش تاكل بره المطبخ ولو حبكت يبقى تنضف وراك على طول...

لان التنضيف امل من الطبخ حتى خلي بالك


----------



## Critic (11 ديسمبر 2012)

انا بكره التنضيف والغسيل  :ranting:


----------



## Strident (11 ديسمبر 2012)

التنضيف اسوأ حاجة فيهم...

الغسيل مش ازمة....ارمي في الغسالة وبعدين في الdryer...

انما التنشيف شغـﻻنة مملة ومستفزة


----------



## Strident (11 ديسمبر 2012)

طبعاً لو هتطبق اللبس يومك مش هيعدي.....النضيف ارميه في حتة كبيرة في الدوﻻب وخﻻص....
وكل يوم بيومه خرج اللي هتلبسه....اريح ما تقعد تطبق


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه
 الموضووووع لزييز جدا جدا-- صدقنى ينفع كمان الفتايات حديثى الزواج-- الى فى بيت الاهل مكانوش ليهم دعوه بشىء---
 بس زى ما قولت لك--- المجرب بيعرف يقدر تعب الى قدامه---

 و مين سمعك يا كريتك-- انا كمان بكره التنظيف و الترتيب و تطبيق الهدوم بس مجبره عليه--- بس بحب اغسل المواعين و العب فى المايه ههههههههههههههه
 اول حاجه ابداء بيها دايما --- المطبخ-- و يبقى البيت كله فى حاله مئساويه-- بس المهم المطبخ جميل و الحوض نظيف و ناشف مفيهوش نقط مايه--  حاله نفسيا اظن ههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*المكواة وضعها أية فى الحياة البائسة دى ؟*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *المكواة وضعها أية فى الحياة البائسة دى ؟*​


 
عتقد يا عبود فى الحالات دى احسن شىء هو كيس كبير يتلم فيه الهدوم و على المكوجى عدلللل


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 ديسمبر 2012)

> وكل بنت يا تضحك يا ترزع النصيحة!



*اختار الاجابة الاولى طبعا :fun_lol:*



> 1- اوعى اوعى اوعى تغسل الجينز الاسود مع الشرابات....
> الشرابات بتطلع كلها لون واحد (رمادي غامق) ولو ان فيها فايدة انك تلبس اي فردتين على بعض



*فاكراها دى :new6: و ايه يا شقاوة اللى يخلى الشرابات كلها سودة بس :new6: خليتنى اضحك نص ساعة متواصل ساعتها :fun_lol:*



> 6- لو زهقت بقى م الاكل التعبان والمعلب وفكرت تطبخ...
> نصيحتي ليك اي حاجة اقلي لها بصل الاول...وبعدين حط ملح وشطة وخل و فلفل اسود...
> كمان زود بودرة توم واي توابل وبهارات عندك...م الاخر اي حاجة عندك حطها...خصوصاً الفلفل الاسود والشطة...
> 
> ...



*عد الجمايل :smil15:*



> من وقت للتاني لازم تروح تاكل في مطعم بره عشان حاسة التذوق عندك متبوظش



*بامانة صعبت عليا فى دى :fun_oops: معلش معلش .. اكيد عملت عملة سودة فى حياتك بتتطلع على جتتك :smil15:
*

*دمه خفيف بجد الموضوع خليتنى اضحك فى اول اليوم كدة ... ميرسيه :flowers:

و ربنا معاك و يعينك .. قدام شوية هتتعود بأذن ربنا *


----------



## Strident (11 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> الموضووووع لزييز جدا جدا-- صدقنى ينفع كمان الفتايات حديثى الزواج-- الى فى بيت الاهل مكانوش ليهم دعوه بشىء---
> بس زى ما قولت لك--- المجرب بيعرف يقدر تعب الى قدامه---
> 
> ...




هو كل واحدة ﻻزم تسمعنا الكلمتين بتوع عشان تتربوا     (باهزر طبعاً انتي براحتك يا حبو )

انا باكره المواعين جداً....دي مش مية يا حبو....دي دهون وعك ولكلكة...
تطبيق الهدوم ده انا عمري ما عملته...وانا اطبقهم ليه؟ ماهم كده كده نضاف 

وعلى فكرة انا مش بانشف المية ابداً.....ماهي هتنشف لوحدها 



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *المكواة وضعها أية فى الحياة البائسة دى ؟*​



المكوااااة اه يا عبود.....جيت ع الجرح....
باعملها كل فين وفين...

انا كوي قميص واحد بياخد مني قرب النص ساعة 
اكوي حتة التانية تتكرمش....حاجة تغيظ...

نصيحة للسينجل: اكوي كذا قميص في الويكند اللي قبل المناسبة بتاعتك...
والبس sweat shirt تحته....كده تقدر تلبسه اكتر من يوم ومش هتعرق فيه...


----------



## Strident (11 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اختار الاجابة الاولى طبعا :fun_lol:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- اه انا اتجننت يومها....اصل فيه غيارات سودا بس انا غسلتهم معاهم كتير قبل كده...
بس طلع هو الجينز ابن الذين ده اللي بهدل الدنيا

- جمايل؟! جمايل مين؟ انا باعمل كده من زمااان اوي مش فاكر انك قلتي حاجة ع الشطة بصراحة!

- ده انا غلبااان   ليه كده

- انا اتعودت خﻻص ... بس كل حاجة بالminimum...
بالنسبة للاكل خﻻص مابقاش مهم اكل ايه...المهم الواحد يشبع وخﻻص 


*- اول اليوم عندك الساعة 4 بعد الضهر؟!!!*

حبو وشقاوة وعبود.....مشكورين لـ"تنويركم" الموضوع ومبسوط انه عجبكم


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

نصيحة جديدة:

الاسهل ما تغسلش المواعين في ساعتها....(طالما عندك غيرها ونضيفة يعني)
لانك اصﻻً هتبقى راجع متأخر وزهقان من الطبخ وتحضير الاكل اساساً...فمش لسه هتغسل مواعين كمان....

بعد ما تاكل ... امـﻻها مية سخنة وسيبها في الحوض....

لحد ما تخلص مواعينك النضيفة....هتيجي تغسل، الغسيل هيبقى سهل اوي لان المية هتشيل الاكل اللي ﻻزق...

حاجة كمان...لو الاكل في حلة وعامل كمية زي ما قلت لك وبقالك كام يوم بتاكل فيه...
اخر مرة ما تحطش في طبق...كل م الحلة على طول تبقى وفرت غسيل طبق






2- اي حاجة اعملها في تيفال....صحيح هتشتري واحدة كل كام شهر، بس دي وﻻ حاجة قصاد الوقت اللي هتوفره من غسيل المواعين...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 ديسمبر 2012)

نصيحا ليك-- اشترى فرشاه للمواعين-- 
 دى بتبقا فرشاه  شعرها جامد اوى و نشفه و يدها طويله---
 دى بئا لو فتحت المايه السخنه و بالفرشه دى مشيت على الطبق و على كل المواعين فى ثوااانى-- دى النظافه الاوله-- بعد كدا تاخد السبونج بتاعت المواعين دى و تغطسها فى سائل المواعين و بسرعه بسرعه تغسل كله هيبقا اصلا نضيف و مفيهوش شىء لازق او دهون لإن الفرشه و المايه السخنه هتكون قامت بالواجب--
 ربنا معاكو بئا ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> نصيحا ليك-- اشترى فرشاه للمواعين--
> دى بتبقا فرشاه  شعرها جامد اوى و نشفه و يدها طويله---
> دى بئا لو فتحت المايه السخنه و بالفرشه دى مشيت على الطبق و على كل المواعين فى ثوااانى-- دى النظافه الاوله-- بعد كدا تاخد السبونج بتاعت المواعين دى و تغطسها فى سائل المواعين و بسرعه بسرعه تغسل كله هيبقا اصلا نضيف و مفيهوش شىء لازق او دهون لإن الفرشه و المايه السخنه هتكون قامت بالواجب--
> ربنا معاكو بئا ههههههههههههههههههههه



جربتها بس عايزة وقت ودماغ برضو...هي انسب حل تتساب مليانة (وبالتالي مفيش حشرات) وبتفك بعد يوم وﻻ حاجة....فيادوب السبونج تخلص....

اه ونسيت اقول انا باحب ادلق صابون كتير


----------



## Desert Rose (13 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا معاك بجد ياجونى 
بس نصايحك عن غسل الاطباق ديه رغم انك صعبت عليا فيها 
بس ده دليل حى لاى راجل مش عنده ريحة الدم بعد عزومة كبيرة بيسيب مراته فى المطبخ تغسل الاطباق ديه كلها لوحدها :smile02
ومش عارف ولا مقدر قد ايه هى متعبة والوقفة ديه توجع الضهر وتقسمه كمان :act31::act31: يهمل ولا يهمل :act31::act31:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ربنا معاك بجد ياجونى
> بس نصايحك عن غسل الاطباق ديه رغم انك صعبت عليا فيها
> بس ده دليل حى لاى راجل مش عنده ريحة الدم بعد عزومة كبيرة بيسيب مراته فى المطبخ تغسل الاطباق ديه كلها لوحدها :smile02
> ومش عارف ولا مقدر قد ايه هى متعبة والوقفة ديه توجع الضهر وتقسمه كمان :act31::act31: يهمل ولا يهمل :act31::act31:


 
ماا بلااااااش تيجى على الجررررح-- فى ناس بتقوم بعزمات يومين و را بعض-- مفيش راااحمه يعنى مواعين اول يوم لازم تبقى فله علشان تانى يوم 
و ده غير الطبيخ علشان عزومتين و توضيب البيت و التنظيف-- يبقى كمان المواعين و حدش سائل فيكى-- حقق تفجرى البيت:t26: و لا مش حقق ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ربنا معاك بجد ياجونى
> بس نصايحك عن غسل الاطباق ديه رغم انك صعبت عليا فيها
> بس ده دليل حى لاى راجل مش عنده ريحة الدم بعد عزومة كبيرة بيسيب مراته فى المطبخ تغسل الاطباق ديه كلها لوحدها :smile02
> ومش عارف ولا مقدر قد ايه هى متعبة والوقفة ديه توجع الضهر وتقسمه كمان :act31::act31: يهمل ولا يهمل :act31::act31:





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ماا بلااااااش تيجى على الجررررح-- فى ناس بتقوم بعزمات يومين و را بعض-- مفيش راااحمه يعنى مواعين اول يوم لازم تبقى فله علشان تانى يوم
> و ده غير الطبيخ علشان عزومتين و توضيب البيت و التنظيف-- يبقى كمان المواعين و حدش سائل فيكى-- حقق تفجرى البيت:t26: و لا مش حقق ههههههههههههههههه




ﻻ انا الحمد لله في البيت بابا دايماً يغسلها بدل ماما بعد عزومة العيد او حاجة 
فانا عارف انها متعبة وﻻزم تتقسم...بمعنى هي تطبخ وهو يغسل مثﻻً

ظالميني على طول انتو


----------



## Desert Rose (13 ديسمبر 2012)

عارفة صدقينى ياحبو من غير ماتقولى بشوف وبسمع 
يبقا فيه عزومة والمفروض ان ده بيته بردو يعنى مش هو ضيف شرف فيه وحتى  كوباية مايه مش يجبها للضيوف هى اللى تعمل كل حاجة ده غير طبعا الاطفال لو  موجودين بيجننوها فى المطبخ وهو بردو قاعد على الكنبة بيضحك ويهزر  والخدامة الفليبينيه ( مراته يعنى ) شغالة جوه لا ولا الاوحش انه يعقد يفتى  فى الاكل لا الاكل مكانش قد كده انهارده لا ده ناقص سوا لا ده اتحرق  معملتيش كتير ليه ؟ :act31::act31::act31:

انا جوز بنت خالى ( مش مصرى ) فى اى  عزومة عندها ايده قبل ايدها فى المطبخ  وهى تطبخ وهو يغسل الاطباق كل مرة كده وبنبقا احنا قاعدين عادى وهو يقوم  يغسل الاطباق عادى بعد ماتكون هى طبخت علشان يقول هى تعبت فى الطبخ 
وممكن كمان يعملنا شاى وقهوة لو هى مش فاضية او لو هى فاضية وهو عايز  يريحها تحسية بيشتغل فى البيت لانه بيته مش مستنى ال room service :smile02


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> عارفة صدقينى ياحبو من غير ماتقولى بشوف وبسمع
> يبقا فيه عزومة والمفروض ان ده بيته بردو يعنى مش هو ضيف شرف فيه وحتى كوباية مايه مش يجبها للضيوف هى اللى تعمل كل حاجة ده غير طبعا الاطفال لو موجودين بيجننوها فى المطبخ وهو بردو قاعد على الكنبة بيضحك ويهزر والخدامة الفليبينيه ( مراته يعنى ) شغالة جوه لا ولا الاوحش انه يعقد يفتى فى الاكل لا الاكل مكانش قد كده انهارده لا ده ناقص سوا لا ده اتحرق معملتيش كتير ليه ؟ :act31::act31::act31:
> 
> انا جوز بنت خالى ( مش مصرى ) فى اى عزومة عندها ايده قبل ايدها فى المطبخ وهى تطبخ وهو يغسل الاطباق كل مرة كده وبنبقا احنا قاعدين عادى وهو يقوم يغسل الاطباق عادى بعد ماتكون هى طبخت علشان يقول هى تعبت فى الطبخ
> وممكن كمان يعملنا شاى وقهوة لو هى مش فاضية او لو هى فاضية وهو عايز يريحها تحسية بيشتغل فى البيت لانه بيته مش مستنى ال room service :smile02


 شكلك كدا بتحبى توفقى راسين فى الحلااال-- انا اتشحنت ههههههههههههه ممكن اروح اخلص دلوقتى:gun: الموضوع مش هياخد فى إيدى طالقه ههههههه


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> عارفة صدقينى ياحبو من غير ماتقولى بشوف وبسمع
> يبقا فيه عزومة والمفروض ان ده بيته بردو يعنى مش هو ضيف شرف فيه وحتى  كوباية مايه مش يجبها للضيوف هى اللى تعمل كل حاجة ده غير طبعا الاطفال لو  موجودين بيجننوها فى المطبخ وهو بردو قاعد على الكنبة بيضحك ويهزر  والخدامة الفليبينيه ( مراته يعنى ) شغالة جوه لا ولا الاوحش انه يعقد يفتى  فى الاكل لا الاكل مكانش قد كده انهارده لا ده ناقص سوا لا ده اتحرق  معملتيش كتير ليه ؟ :act31::act31::act31:
> 
> انا جوز بنت خالى ( مش مصرى ) فى اى  عزومة عندها ايده قبل ايدها فى المطبخ  وهى تطبخ وهو يغسل الاطباق كل مرة كده وبنبقا احنا قاعدين عادى وهو يقوم  يغسل الاطباق عادى بعد ماتكون هى طبخت علشان يقول هى تعبت فى الطبخ
> وممكن كمان يعملنا شاى وقهوة لو هى مش فاضية او لو هى فاضية وهو عايز  يريحها تحسية بيشتغل فى البيت لانه بيته مش مستنى ال room service :smile02



طب ما انا قلت فوق هي تطبخ وهو  يغسل يا ظالمة يا ظالمة  
طب انا شمتانين فيا ليه انا فاكر مرة زمان قلت ﻻزم شغل البيت يتقسم....


----------



## Desert Rose (13 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههه اتكلى على الله ياحبو , وابقى شغالى اغنية حسرة عليها ياحسرة عليها وانتى بتقومى بالمهمه :smile02:smile02:smile02

بس اوعى تعملى زى بوحة تسلخى قبل ما تدبحى ادبحى الاول :smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه اتكلى على الله ياحبو , وابقى شغالى اغنية حسرة عليها ياحسرة عليها وانتى بتقومى بالمهمه :smile02:smile02:smile02
> 
> بس اوعى تعملى زى بوحة تسلخى قبل ما تدبحى ادبحى الاول :smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02


 حاضر يا معنمى--  هاندبح الاول و بعدها نسلخ ههههههههههههههههههه
 مش انت يا جونى--- انت ذى الفل--- ميت فل و عشره-- هههههههههههه


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

طيب ادي واحدة....لسه انجل شمتانة فيا برضو


----------



## Desert Rose (13 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههههه يلا يابنت ياريا قصدى ياحبو نص ساعة وتكونى جايبالى اخبار حلوة :smile02:smile02

لا ياجونى مش شمتانة فيك ما انا بقولك انت صعبت عليا


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههههه يلا يابنت ياريا قصدى ياحبو نص ساعة وتكونى جايبالى اخبار حلوة :smile02:smile02
> 
> لا ياجونى مش شمتانة فيك ما انا بقولك انت صعبت عليا



طيب ماشي...قبلنا مرافعتكم...

حبو:

انتي مالك سريعة اوي كده...ده انتي ماصدقتي 

طب الاول خليه يجيب عشرميت طبق....وبكده ماتغسليش اول يوم 

فيه حل اسهل واسهل....يعني ﻻزم العزومة في البيت؟ ما تخرجوا بره وخﻻص


----------



## Desert Rose (13 ديسمبر 2012)

متتعبش نفسك حبو راحت تنفذ هههههههههههههه :smile02:smile02


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع تحففففه وهينفع الاولاد جدااااااا
بحييك علي الفكره
بس بجد صوعبت هههه عليا اوووي
هو كل الشباب اللي بيسافر بيكون كدا ؟؟


نصيحة جديدة:

الاسهل ما تغسلش المواعين في ساعتها....(طالما عندك غيرها ونضيفة يعني)
لانك اصﻻً هتبقى راجع متأخر وزهقان من الطبخ وتحضير الاكل اساساً...فمش لسه هتغسل مواعين كمان....

بعد ما تاكل ... امـﻻها مية سخنة وسيبها في الحوض....

لحد ما تخلص مواعينك النضيفة....هتيجي تغسل، الغسيل هيبقى سهل اوي لان المية هتشيل الاكل اللي ﻻزق...


بس مش معاك في دي هي صح حكايه المايه السخنه وكدا
بس احسن  وانت بتطبخ تعمل كل المواعين
اول بأول تتغسل ولحد ماتخلص طبيخ هتلاقي الحوض نضيف ومفيش 
اي معون فيه ولما يكون المطبخ نظيف والحوض ومترتب كدا احسن
​


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع تحففففه وهينفع الاولاد جدااااااا
> بحييك علي الفكره
> بس بجد صوعبت هههه عليا اوووي
> ...



مرسي لمرورك يا بنت الكنيسة  التوبيك نور...

بس فيه حاجة انتي مش واخدة بالك منها...
اولاً الطبخ مابياخدش وقت  انا باكروت اي حاجة وخلاص...
كمان انا مش متمكن زيك...فمحتاج اتابع شوية لا يتحرق فمش هاعرف اروح اغسل على بال 

غير كده بقى...انه بصراحة يولع المطبخ المهم ما يبقاش فيه حشرات ويبقى فيه اطباق نضيفة للوجبة اللي جاية ...انا مش هارجع الساعة 7 بالليل ميت على روحي ولسه هاغسل مواعين كل يوم  ده غير الطبخ 


معرفش بقى كل الشباب كده ولا لأ...مفيش شاب واحد دخل يقول رايه للاسف 
فانا باحكي خبرتي وخلاص...

للامانة فيه واحد صاحبي طبيخه حلو اوي...بيحط حاجات عجيبة بس فشلت اعرف بيظبطها ازاي...وبعدين ده صبور...بيسيب الحاجة ساعة مثلاً ويخش يذاكر وكده....انا بابقى جاي جعان وعايز اكل مش لسه هاستنى ساعة...


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> مرسي لمرورك يا بنت الكنيسة  التوبيك نور...
> 
> العفو دا نورك​
> بس فيه حاجة انتي مش واخدة بالك منها...
> ...



حكايه الاكلات وازاي وبتتعمل عادي اسألنا هنا اي بنت هتجاوب
وبعدين حكايه جاي جعان ماانت ممكن تجهز الاكل من بالليل
وتيجي تسخنه علطول ودا هيكون احسن وتوفير وقت ومجهود
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2012)

قمت بالمهمه بسلااااام و جيييت ههههههههههه
 ما الموضوع فى إن الراجل من دول عايز يرض عزومه الناس  ---
 و فى نفس الوقت يتمنظر بطبيخ مراته قدام الناس --
 ده غير بئا انه هيفرح فيها و هى شغاله مرمطون  واااااااااااااااااااااااء شريرين انتو الرجاله ههههههههههه

 عندك جق يا بنت الكنيسه
 انا بعمل يوم فى الاسبوع للطبخ العالمى-- بعمل كذا نوع خضار و  اول ما يبرض بحطه فى الديب فريزر-- يتجمد  -- سواء بئا خضار مطبوخ او فراخ بانيه معموله جاهزا على القلى او   بيفتيك بانيه جاهز على القلى-- كدا يعنى-- و الطازا الى بعمله الارز و السلاطه---
 علشان بشتغل فمبيبقاش عندى وقت كل يوم اطبخ-- ده غير بئا انى دايمه اجيب بصل و اضربه و اقسمه فى اكياس و احطه يتجمد علشان مش كل شويه هقشر بصله و اقعد اتعزب و ابكى و مناخيرى تسيح و تبقى بهدله--  يوم قتل-- بس برتاح بعد كدا---


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*دليل الشاب " السينجل " فى كى القمصان*​​*بص ياباشا ..*​*اذا كنت لاتعرف كيفية أستخدام المكواة بالبخار نصيحة منى لا تستخدمها*​*ولا تستخدم المكواة ذات قاعدة التيفال لأنها ضحك على دقون " السناجل " السُّذج من أمثالك*​*ومن أمثالى سابقاً لأنى مش بُرم طبعاً وياما بهدلت قمصان*​*يُفضل أستخدام المكواة الناشيونال بتاعة زمان ولازالت متوفرة بالأسواق*​*جمع لك حوالى أربع خمس قمصان للكى مرة واحدة*​*جهز شماعات لكل قميص على حدة*​*جهز أكياس مكواة للقمصان*​*هات بخاخة أملأها بالمية وعليها نقطتين تلاتة ( كمفورت )*​*رش جميع القمصان وأطوي كل قمص على بعضه واركنه*​*أبدأ بكى جزء الأكتاف أولاً بفرد القميص على ترابيزة المكواة...*​*ثم كى الأكمام ...ثم الياقة*​*بعدها كى ضهر القميص ...خود باااالك*​*الكى من أسفل لأعلى وليس العكس*​*أفعل ذلك فى صدر القميص*​*علقه ع الشماعة وأربط زرار الياقة العلوى ( زرار الكرافت )*​*وأفعل هكذا فى باقى القمصان*​*بعد الأنتهاء** من العملية سالفة الذكر عااااليه*​*كييّس كل قميص لوحده وعلقه ...لايمكن يتكرمش بعد كدة*​*ملحوظة هاااااامة جداً** : أياك ثم أياك ثم أياك*​*غسيل القمصان بمياة ساخنة ... ( اقصى درجة حرارة 30/40) فقط*​*وأبقى أدعى يا " سينجل " ...متنساش*​ 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*سوئت سمعه الشباب السنجل منك لله 
يا عمنا انا اولا شيف اصلي 
اي اكله تخطر علي بالك ممكن اعملها ده غير الاختراعات كمان 
ومن ناحيه الغسيل 
ممكن تنزل تجيب غساله عاديه في حدود 200 جنيه 
وكل اللي هترميه فيها هينضف مبترحمش 
محلاها عيشيه العزوبيه 


*​


----------



## Strident (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> امممممممم
> ملهاش في التمكن وكدا اسرع شويه بس لعلمك
> دي حاجه عند البنت تعرف تركز في مليون حاجه
> لكن الولد العكس
> ​



على فكرة اعتقد العكس تماماً 
انا باكل وباقرا ع اللابتوب واتفرج ع التليفزيون في نفس الوقت 

والحمد لله وقت الطبخ او غسيل المواعين لازم اكون مشغل حاجة في التي في او اللابتوب عشان تسليني 



+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههه
> ومين قالك مش هيكون في حشرات
> ماانت هتسيب اليوم كله المواعين وفيها الاكل علي الاقل هيجي النمل
> ​



لا على فكرة ولا نملة واحدة حتى....مانا باقول لك باملاها كلها مية...



+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اصل لوكان كله كدا في شباب كتير من عندي مسافرين
> فافرح فيهم بصراحه ههههههه
> ​



يبقى اعتقد روحي افرحي فيهم  محدش فينا ليه خلق على شغل البيت



+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> حكايه الاكلات وازاي وبتتعمل عادي اسألنا هنا اي بنت هتجاوب
> وبعدين حكايه جاي جعان ماانت ممكن تجهز الاكل من بالليل
> وتيجي تسخنه علطول ودا هيكون احسن وتوفير وقت ومجهود
> ​



طب ما تفتونا هنا هو 

المهم بس تكون اكلات سهلة....10 دقايق وربع ساعة وتخلص...مش افضل متذنب لها ساعة 
يلا اقترحي





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> قمت بالمهمه بسلااااام و جيييت ههههههههههه
> ما الموضوع فى إن الراجل من دول عايز يرض عزومه الناس  ---
> و فى نفس الوقت يتمنظر بطبيخ مراته قدام الناس --
> ده غير بئا انه هيفرح فيها و هى شغاله مرمطون  واااااااااااااااااااااااء شريرين انتو الرجاله ههههههههههه
> ...



فرحان فيها؟ لا لا مش كلنا كده  بس الله يرحمه بقى مانتي قمتي بالمهمة...

اه ما طبعاً محدش هيطبخ كل يوم يعني...

بالنسبة للعزايم...لا انا لما اتجوز انشاءالله مش مهم عندي اوي المهم هي ترتاح 
مش لازم يعني ياكلوا من ايدها...

على فكرة...انا متنازل عن انها تعرف تطبخ قصاد ان يكون فيها حاجات تانية (حاجات كتيرة شوية)   




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دليل الشاب " السينجل " فى كى القمصان*
> 
> *بص ياباشا ..*
> *اذا كنت لاتعرف كيفية أستخدام المكواة بالبخار نصيحة منى لا تستخدمها*
> ...



اوووه يا عبود...يا راجل يعني المشكلة مش فيا انما في نوع المكواة؟ انا بيجنني اني افضل اكوي البتاع مرة واتنين والمية تقعد تطشششش وتنشف....وبرضو البتاع مكرمش...

وموتي وسمي لما اعمل ناحية...الناحية التانية من تحت تتكرمش....خصوصاً فوق عند الكتاف...

بس انا لو مشيت وراك يا عبود هاقضي الليل كله باكوي ومش هاصحى للشغل اصلاً 




!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *سوئت سمعه الشباب السنجل منك لله
> يا عمنا انا اولا شيف اصلي
> اي اكله تخطر علي بالك ممكن اعملها ده غير الاختراعات كمان
> ومن ناحيه الغسيل
> ...



يا بختك يا عم لاين....الغسيل مش مشكلة بس الكوي مشكلة كبيرة...طبعاً انسى ان حد يطبق الهدوم او حاجة ... واطبقها ليه اصلاً انا لحد النهاردة مش فاهم الناس اللي بتطبق اللبس والشرابات دي بتعمل كده ليه؟ ناس عندها وقت مش عارفة توديه فين ولا ايه؟
ايه الفايدة يعني هو انت او انتي هتلبسيهم متطبقين؟

المشكلة الكبيرة كلها في الاكل بصراحة...حاجة مقرفة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> يا بختك يا عم لاين....الغسيل مش مشكلة بس الكوي مشكلة كبيرة...طبعاً انسى ان حد يطبق الهدوم او حاجة ... واطبقها ليه اصلاً انا لحد النهاردة مش فاهم الناس اللي بتطبق اللبس والشرابات دي بتعمل كده ليه؟ ناس عندها وقت مش عارفة توديه فين ولا ايه؟
> ايه الفايدة يعني هو انت او انتي هتلبسيهم متطبقين؟
> 
> المشكلة الكبيرة كلها في الاكل بصراحة...حاجة مقرفة



* انا عن نفسي بكوي الطقم اللي هنزل بيه قبلها بساعه او من بلليل 
وبيسيبه مفرود 
ملهاش لازمه اني اطبقه 
اما الاكل في اكلات جاهزه كتير وتقدر كمان تقول علي نفسك انك طابخها 
*​


----------



## Strident (14 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * انا عن نفسي بكوي الطقم اللي هنزل بيه قبلها بساعه او من بلليل
> وبيسيبه مفرود
> ملهاش لازمه اني اطبقه
> اما الاكل في اكلات جاهزه كتير وتقدر كمان تقول علي نفسك انك طابخها
> *​



هو كل واحد هيقول فيه كتير وسهل؟

طب ما تفتونا يا جماعة...

ايه اكﻻت حلوة وسهلة في تحضيرها؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*


johnnie قال:



			هو كل واحد هيقول فيه كتير وسهل؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


johnnie قال:


> *
> طب ما تفتونا يا جماعة...
> * *
> ايه اكﻻت حلوة وسهلة في تحضيرها؟*


*

 بص يا سيدي اشتري كيس مكرونه اسباكيتي 
وعلبه مرقه خضار " مش فراخ "
وربع كيلو بسله 
وربع جزر 
ونص طماطم 
وكيس صلصه 
وشويه بهارات 

الطريقه :-

هتجيب حله كبيره 
وتحط فيها مايه ومعلقه زيت وشويه ملح وفلفل اسود 
وبهارات 
ومكعبين مرقه 
وتحطهم علي النار لحد ما يغلو
اول ما تلاقي الميه بتغلي حط فيها الجزر بعد ما تقطعه صغير وبعد 10 دقايق البسله وبعد 10 دقايق حط المكرونه 
وقلبها كويس

 وابقي قلبها كل شويه علشان متلزقش في الحله 

وهات بعد كده صينيه صغيره حط فيها شويه زيت مش كتير 
وحط فيها الطماطم وحط عليها شيه توابل وملح ومكعبين مرقه تاني 
لحد ما تتسبك كويس حط بعد كده معلقه صلصه 
وقلبهم واطفي النار عليهم بعد خمس دقايق من الصلصه 

روح بعد كده للمكرونه اللي بتغلي 
واتاكد انها استوت هي والبسله والجزر 
بعدين صفيهم من الميه وقلب وبالهنا 

احدي اختراعاتي لما كنت قاعد لوحدي 

في بعد كده وصفات تاني لما تبقي فاطر 
*​


----------



## Strident (14 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> بص يا سيدي اشتري كيس مكرونه اسباكيتي
> وعلبه مرقه خضار " مش فراخ "
> ...





تشكر يا كبير بس مفيِش حاجة من غير مكرونة او رز اصل الواحد بيحاول يخس او مش عايز يتخن يعني


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> تشكر يا كبير بس مفيِش حاجة من غير مكرونة او رز اصل الواحد بيحاول يخس او مش عايز يتخن يعني



* انت صايم يا حج ؟
*​


----------



## Strident (14 ديسمبر 2012)

اه للاسف...(عامة اه يعني...ساعات افوت في حاجة زي الكابوتشينو وكده)


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> اه للاسف...(عامة اه يعني...ساعات افوت في حاجة زي الكابوتشينو وكده)


* اخبارك ايه مع المسقعه ؟
*​


----------



## Strident (14 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * اخبارك ايه مع المسقعه ؟
> *​



شغال بس كلها كالوريز على حد علمي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> شغال بس كلها* كالوريز* على حد علمي



 كلها ايه ؟


----------



## Strident (14 ديسمبر 2012)

Calories ...

سعرات يعني

بتتخن وخﻻص يعني


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> Calories ...
> 
> سعرات يعني
> 
> بتتخن وخﻻص يعني


*اها *
*لا بتكون خفيفه لانها مش بتكون باللحمه *
*اصل اكل الصيام كده *

*مفيش قدامك غير الخضار الستويه *

*وانا اللي كنت هقولك طريقه المحشي *
*والملوخيه بالجمبري :new2:*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اها *
> *لا بتكون خفيفه لانها مش بتكون باللحمه *
> *اصل اكل الصيام كده *
> 
> ...




ملوخية بالجمبرى هههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> ملوخية بالجمبرى هههههههههههههههه



* قولي انك متعرفيهاش ؟
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * قولي انك متعرفيهاش ؟
> *​



إنت بتتكلم بجد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> إنت بتتكلم بجد



* علي فكره اكله جامده جدا لمحبي الاسماك 
انا عن نفسي بعشقها 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * علي فكره اكله جامده جدا لمحبي الاسماك
> انا عن نفسي بعشقها
> *​



شوقتنى 

صيام خالتى الحاجة دا ههههههههههههههه

قول الطريقة


----------



## Strident (14 ديسمبر 2012)

ﻻ ... سي فود ﻻ .... ده انا اقفل الموضوع فيها...انا باشمه من على بعد كيلو باكرهه!!

سي فود نو يعني نو...وخصوصاً الجمبري والسردين والكابوريا ريحتهم تعمي وبابقى مش قادر اخد نفسي...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*


+إيرينى+ قال:



 شوقتنى 

 صيام خالتى الحاجة دا ههههههههههههههه

 قول الطريقة

أنقر للتوسيع...


 استعنا علي الشقي بالله 

المقادير 
توم مفروم 
نص كيلو طماطم 
ربع كيلو جمبري 
بهارات وتوابل والذي منه ويا سلام لو في جوزه الطيب 



الطريقه :-

اولا لو الجمبري مجمد من الماركت اغسليه كويس واسلقيه ربع سلقه مش كتير 

لو بلدي من المحل او من السوق 
اسلقيه نص سلقه علي مل يتلف زي الحلقه علشان تقشريه 

وبعدين تجيبي التوم تحطيه في الزيت لحد ما يحمر وبعدين تحطي عليه الطماطم المقطعه وضيي الملح والتوابل بتوعك 

وبعدين حطي الجمبري 
وقلبي قلبي 
قلبي كتير 
يجي ربع ساعه كده 
وبعدين حطي كوبايتين ميه 

وسيبيهم يغلو شويه 
وبعدين حطي الملوخيه 
والف هنا 

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ربع كيلو جمبري *
> *بهارات وتوابل والذي منه ويا سلام لو في جوزه الطيب *​


*هههههههههههههه*
*جمبرى ومعاه جوزة الطيب ؟؟*
*:t33: تييب :t33:*
*كويس ياسينجل أنك مش بتطيق السى فود*
*من أصله*
:spor24:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *جمبرى ومعاه جوزة الطيب ؟؟*
> *:t33: تييب :t33:*
> *كويس ياسينجل أنك مش بتطيق السى فود*
> ...



* ممكن تستغرب 
بس انا ممكن احط جوز الطيب مع الفول 
مبيفرقش معايا 
*​


----------



## Strident (14 ديسمبر 2012)

ريحة الموضوع بقت لزجة منكو لله!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ريحة الموضوع بقت لزجة منكو لله!



*





 وعندك واحد سنت معطر جو 
احدي منتجاتي 
وعليه السعر 
علشان يبان حجم الواجب اللي عامله معاك هههههههه*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ممكن تستغرب *
> *بس انا ممكن احط جوز الطيب مع الفول *
> *مبيفرقش معايا *​


*مش مستغرب ولا حاجة *
:t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## marcelino (14 ديسمبر 2012)

ايه ياعم عذاب السنين دة ؟؟ !! 

 الحمدلله على نعمه الــ unsingle​


----------



## Strident (15 ديسمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ايه ياعم عذاب السنين دة ؟؟ !!
> 
> الحمدلله على نعمه الــ unsingle​



ايه ده؟ بجد؟

تصدق اول مرة اعرف انك مرتبط؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ايه ده؟ بجد؟
> 
> تصدق اول مرة اعرف انك مرتبط؟



لا مش مرتبط بالمعني اللي في دماغك
بس هو عايش في بيت العيله


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 ديسمبر 2012)

يخبر مين الى مش بيحب السى فود!- ده اكثر اكل خفيف لعلمك و اكثر اكل مفيد  اهم شىء انك  متكونش موجود وقت طبخه-- تبجى لما الاكل بجهز-- مش هتلاقى ريحه--
 لازم  تاكل سمك او تونا او خليها سمك فيليه بس-----
اااااه يسلام السمون  فوميه و الكافيااااااار -- و الرنجه و البطارخ هههههههههههههههههههههه
 قلبت لك معدتك كدا--- هات قطه تخلص على الموضوع ده بكل شوكه و عضامه هههههههههههه


----------



## Strident (15 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يخبر مين الى مش بيحب السى فود!- ده اكثر اكل خفيف لعلمك و اكثر اكل مفيد  اهم شىء انك  متكونش موجود وقت طبخه-- تبجى لما الاكل بجهز-- مش هتلاقى ريحه--
> لازم  تاكل سمك او تونا او خليها سمك فيليه بس-----
> اااااه يسلام السمون  فوميه و الكافيااااااار -- و الرنجه و البطارخ هههههههههههههههههههههه
> قلبت لك معدتك كدا--- هات قطه تخلص على الموضوع ده بكل شوكه و عضامه هههههههههههه



من كل ده مفيش غير التونة هي اللي ممكن اكلها....
الفيليه كمان ممكن بس مش باطبخه...

غير كده مفيش...اي حاجة بريحة ماتلاقيش خالص...
عارف انه مفيد بس مش باطيقه 

كفاية بقى لان مجرد التفكير في البطارخ والكلام ده بيخليني هارجع..

فكرتيني باول مرة جربت الانشوج...
كان مكرونة بالصلصة بالانشوج...اتهبلت وقلت اجرب ماكنتش اعرف هي ايه...
للامانة شفت منظر فتل كده شكيت انها سي فود بس قلت لا شكلي باهرتل..

جيت اكل كنت هارجع قدام الناس كلها (مطعم في الشغل) ... 
طبعاً تفيت اللي في بقي في منديل وماكملتش اكل خالص 
وكنت فعلاً هارجع خلاص


----------



## Strident (15 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> لا مش مرتبط بالمعني اللي في دماغك
> بس هو عايش في بيت العيله



اااااه انا استغربت برضو 

يديمها نعمة يا مارش!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> من كل ده مفيش غير التونة هي اللي ممكن اكلها....
> الفيليه كمان ممكن بس مش باطبخه...
> 
> غير كده مفيش...اي حاجة بريحة ماتلاقيش خالص...
> ...



حلو
لما اروح هقولك علي طريقه البيتزا بالتونه


----------



## Strident (15 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> حلو
> لما اروك هقولك علي طريقه البيتزا بالتونه



لا نسيت اقول لك ... التونة احبها نية...لو اطبخت ولا اتسخنت بتعمل ريحة وحشة
ماما حاولت تأكلهالي مانفعش


----------



## marcelino (15 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> اااااه انا استغربت برضو
> 
> يديمها نعمة يا مارش!




ايوون زى ما قال عياد 

ايون يديمها

لكن اللى جه فى بالك الاوووول بعيييييد عنى الحمدلله​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 ديسمبر 2012)

جوني كنت مدافع عن الحقوق المراه وتستهجن الرجال اللي مايساعدون زوجاتهم في الطبيخ وتكنيس البيت اشلون بتساعد مرتك في المستقبل وانت ماتعرف ومو ناوي تتعلم الطبيخ والكوي والتنظيف؟


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> جوني كنت مدافع عن الحقوق المراه وتستهجن الرجال اللي مايساعدون زوجاتهم في الطبيخ وتكنيس البيت اشلون بتساعد مرتك في المستقبل وانت ماتعرف ومو ناوي تتعلم الطبيخ والكوي والتنظيف؟



احرجتيني يا هيوفة  

بس ليه خليتيها مو ناوي؟ انشاء الله اعرف اعمل حاجة...
وبعدين انا ما قلتش اني لازم اعمل كل حاجة...بكل بساطة ممكن فيه حاجات ماتتعملش 
لا هي تعملها ولا انا اعملها 

بعدين هي ممكن تطبخ وانا اغسل الاطباق...او بكل بساطة نجيب اكل من بره ونريح دماغنا احنا الاتنين


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

وبعدين انتي نسيتي اني قلت، اني حتى لو ما قدرتش اساعدها....هابقى عارف اني مقصر معاها...

مش هابقى مبلطج ومعتبر انها لو خدمتني في حاجة يبقى ده الطبيعي وعملت اللي عليها وكان لازم تعمل كده


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*والله مافكرت احرجك بس فكرت احجر لك لواعرف معناها بالمصري كنت قلت لك
 عشان كذا ضفت كلمة مو ناوي ولو ماعملتش كده ما ابقاش هيفا ههههه
لازم تتعلم بئى عشان تساعد المدام دامك مش عايز تحسسها ان ده واجبها*


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *والله مافكرت احرجك بس فكرت احجر لك لواعرف معناها بالمصري كنت قلت لك
> عشان كذا ضفت كلمة مو ناوي ولو ماعملتش كده ما ابقاش هيفا ههههه
> لازم تتعلم بئى عشان تساعد المدام دامك مش عايز تحسسها ان ده واجبها*



ههههههههههه لا بالمصري "احرجتيني" لا تعني اني زعلان...
فقط تعني اعتراف ان معاكي حق


----------

